# Test 4



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here you go, be back later tonight to see who got it right.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

G. Spilo?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Even though the test cant be too obvious, Im gonna have to go with a Piraya or a Tern.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

See thats what I was thinking also, some type of pygo. But the last test was a Piraya, so that is why I went with the only serra that sometimes resembles a pygo in my opinion. Perhaps I am wrong, but if not spilo, then definately some pygo. I believe Rhomzilla might be on the right track.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Common names are not acceptable, must be the full current scientific name only. No right answers yet to this species ID.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Serra. Spilopluera?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Pygocentrus?

~Dj


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

P. Nattereri?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> grosse gurke Posted on Apr 12 2003, 04:08 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> P. Nattereri?


 You win the prize, whatever it is







.

New tests on Monday. It will be more on what you know than what you see. Have a good weekend.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

man its hard to id dead fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Actually its easier if you know what to look for. Much more detail than live ones because the color of live is plastic.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> the color of live is plastic.


 huh?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Imho pygo's aren't as hard to recognize/identify: all 3 of them have their unique physical features, regardless of their coloration.
Serra's on the other hand are a completely different story...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> dazzz Posted on Apr 12 2003, 09:20 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Imho pygo's aren't as hard to recognize/identify: all 3 of them have their unique physical features, regardless of their coloration.
> Serra's on the other hand are a completely different story...


 Those who assume are doomed to fail.....we'll see


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> P. Nattereri?


 yea that or P. Cariba


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Nethius Posted on Apr 13 2003, 06:52 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (grosse gurke @ Apr 12 2003, 04:08 AM)
> P. Nattereri?
> ...


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Nethius Posted on Apr 13 2003, 06:52 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > QUOTE (grosse gurke @ Apr 12 2003, 04:08 AM)
> > P. Nattereri?
> > ...


 does that mean i'm right, or way off?!?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > grosse gurke Posted on Apr 12 2003, 04:08 AM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > P. Nattereri?
> 
> ...


 See quote :







:


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > > grosse gurke Posted on Apr 12 2003, 04:08 AM
> ...


 doh


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Nethius Posted on Apr 13 2003, 08:20 PM does that mean i'm right, or way off?!?





> hastatus @ Apr 12 2003, 07:07 AM....You win the prize, whatever it is


 Simply means that GG won a prize but no idea what the prize was. The ID of P. nattereri was correct.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Nethius Posted on Apr 13 2003, 08:20 PM does that mean i'm right, or way off?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea thanks i get it now!!! i just missed your other post!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like this game - Quick frank do another one


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

these tests are cool!








keep em coming


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I will. In process of writing a new one. This will be Q&A. Find out how much you all really know. Be posted later today, but will run for a few days. No re-editing in answers will be allowed. Honest answers only .







I may even include a drawing where you will name all the parts of piranha in scientific terms not common names. Much of this information is found throughout OPEFE so you will have to do research on most of it. So do not post to quickly your answers unless you can answer it correctly. I will not be grading on how well you spell, but how well you answer the questions. Guessing will not be allowed.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Much of this information is found throughout OPEFE so you will have to do research on most of it.


*plug site here


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I was gone when this test happened! I was thinking P. Natt!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Of course it's a Natt, what else could it be?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

wish i could see the pics from this computer


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

You can't see the pick from any computer. This thread is 8 years old.


----------

